# c'est là que / c'est là où [sic]



## gvergara

Salut:

Vous pouvez me dire s'il existe la tournure _C'est ...où_? (par analogie avec _C'est ... que_) quand il s'agit d'un lieu sur lequel on veut mettre l'accent, que l'on veut souligner?.Par exemple _*C'est* là *où* je me suis marié avec Marianne. _Merci d'avance, à tôt

Gonzalo


----------



## Ploupinet

Salut Gonzalo !
La tournure existe, mais pas avec "là" : il faudrait mettre un nom, comme par exemple "c'est *l'endroit* où...".
Si tu veux garder "là", il faut dire "c'est *là *que" !
Je pense que c'est parce que "là" introduit déjà la notion de lieu, tout comme le fait le "où" => la notion de lieu ne doit apparaître qu'une seule fois


----------



## gvergara

Tout d'un coup je suis plus sûr si j'ai vraiment compris. Vous pouvez me montrer une phrase complète où la tournure C'est... où soit incluse?. Merci

Gonzalo


----------



## Anne345

La mise en relief _C'est là où_ est largement utilisée (636 000 selon Google) et par exemple, là selon Grevisse : 
_C'est là où vous vous trompez_ (R. Martin du Gard)
de même avec d'autres indications de lieu 
_C'est ici où je cherchais refuge_ (Paul Claudel)


----------



## itka

Cette question me laisse très perplexe.

"C'est... où..." est un gallicisme au même titre que "c'est.... que..." ou "c'est.... qui...". "c'est...dont..."

_*C'est* lui *que* je veux voir.
*C'est* lui *qui* parlera.
*C'est* l'homme *dont* je parlais...
*C'est* la maison *où* j'habite. *C'est *le bureau *où* je travaille._ 

Jusque là, pas de problème. 
Avec les adverbes _ici _et _là_, effectivement, c'est plus bizarre...
_*C'est ici où je travaille.._. ça ne va pas. On dit :_ c'est ici que je travaille._
mais "*c'est* là *où* je travaille"... ? Ca ne me choque pas vraiment... même si je dirais plus volontiers _"c'est là que je travaille".

_Pourtant si on analyse la phrase, c'est curieux : *que* est un pronom relatif cod alors que *où* est bien circonstanciel de lieu... et ici, on n'a pas de cod mais bien un adverbe de lieu...

Ploupinet, tu es sûr ? Tu as trouvé des explications quelque part ? Moi, je jette l'éponge...

_Anne a posté pendant que je réfléchissais et effectivement ses exemples me semblent tout à fait corrects..._


----------



## Anne345

Il ne faut pas chercher à analyser le "que" comme un relatif : 

"On est fondé à voir un pronom relatif dans _c'est votre frère que je  préfère, c'est votre frère qui l'a dit (...)._ Mais l'expression c'est ... que s'est figée et sert à mettre en évidence des éléments variés, notamment des éléments qui ne pourrait servir d'antécédent à _que_ : (...) _C'est ainsi qu'il a perdu son procès,_ etc."
(Toujours Grévisse)


----------



## gvergara

itka said:


> Pourtant si on analyse la phrase, c'est curieux : *que* est un pronom relatif cod alors que *où* est bien circonstanciel de lieu... et ici, on n'a pas de cod mais bien un adverbe de lieu...


Tu es sûre que ce que est cod?. Si je disait C'est ici que je travaille, il me semblerait bizarre de considérer le que comme cod, car cette tournure a été dérivée de la phrase Je travaille ici, ce dernier élément rérpresentant un complément circonstanciel de lieu. Il en va de même pour _C'est hier que je l'ai vue, pas aujourd'hui_. Après la transformation: _Je l'ai vue hier, pas aujourd'hui. _(complément circonstanciel de temps)_. _Et peut-être c'est la raison pour laquelle on peut employer la tournure_ C'est là où....  _Au revoir


----------



## Ploupinet

itka said:


> Ploupinet, tu es sûr ? Tu as trouvé des explications quelque part ? Moi, je jette l'éponge...


Absolument pas ! Quand je propose quelque chose sur ce forum, c'est en général basé sur des "souvenirs" (sauf mention contraire) ou sur mon propre ressenti qui m'a toujours bien guidé en français , je ne prétends pas tout connaître.
Mais - et _c'est là que_ mon problème se situe  - "c'est là où" me choque purement et simplement. Ca sonne mal, à l'oral il est clair que je l'ai déjà entendu, mais instinctivement je dirais que ce n'est pas correct !
"Là" + "où" contient deux fois la notion du lieu. Les langages sont (en général) basés sur un principe d'économie, de sorte que les "doublets" sont incorrects. On dit une chose une fois unique, sauf peut-être en cas de figure de style, mais ce n'est pas le cas ici. Ca ne constitue absolument pas une preuve, mais c'est mon point de vue !


----------



## Nicomon

C'est là *où *ne me choque pas vraiment non plus... mais je préfère aussi c'est là *que*.

J'ai trouvé cette règle


> On observe que lorsque _là_ a un sens spatial, _c'est là *où*_ est parfois utilisé à la place de _c'est là *que*_. Cet emploi est condamné par plusieurs grammairiens qui le qualifient de familier, voire de pléonastique, alors que d'autres l’analysent comme un archaïsme. C'est pourquoi on préférera l'emploi de _c'est là que_.
> *Exemples :*
> - *C'est là que* nous irons en vacances cette année. (plutôt que *c'est là où* nous irons)
> - *C'est là qu’*il vit depuis dix ans. (plutôt que *c'est là où* il vit)
> *En dehors de ce contexte, l’enchaînement là où est tout à fait correct*.


Autres exemples ici


----------



## Gigote

Bonjour, 
J'ai de la peine à comprendre (et expliquer!) la mise en relief avec les pronoms relatifs _que_ et _où_:

C'est l'endroit où je l'ai trouvé.
C'est à cet endroit que je l'ai trouvé.

Pourquoi cette distribution? Peut-être le premier exemple n'est-il pas une mise en relief? Où est-ce une question de préposition?

(?)C'est là où j'habite.
(?)C'est là que j'habite.

Et là, je ne sais même pas si une solution est plus correcte que l'autre...il me semble que j'entends les deux.

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Maître Capello

Il ne faudrait idéalement qu'une seule indication de lieu (soit _là_ soit _où_, mais pas les deux) :
_
C'est là où j'habite. _ (considéré comme une sorte de pléonasme par nombre de grammairiens, mais récemment [1992] accepté par l'Académie)
_C'est là que j'habite. 
__C'est l'endroit où j'habite._


----------



## Clotaire

Normalement, les mises en relief ne sont construites que sur le modèle C'est ... qui... ou C'est ... que... (selon qu'il s'agisse d'un sujet ou d'un complément).

C'est moi qui ai parlé.
C'est à lui que je me suis adressé.  / C'est de moi qu'ils parlent. / C'est ainsi qu'il me voit.

Dans le cas où l'objet mis en relief est un complément, il est parfois possible de construire la phrase autrement, en rattachant l'éventuelle préposition au relatif que (qui peut alors se transformer en dont ou autre chose) :

C'est lui à qui je me suis adressé. / C'est moi dont ils parlent.

Dans ce cas il faut faire attention au risque de pléonasme évoqué par Maître Capello.
Mais cette construction peut aussi

- être moins explicite, comme dans votre exmple :

C'est l'endroit où je l'ai trouvé.

où la mise en relief est moins nette (d'où votre doute) ;

- être équivoque (exemple trouvé dans le Grevisse) :

C'est de la maison que je parle.

qui devient 

C'est la maison dont je parle.


----------



## Lusios

*Là où* est parfaitement français, donc je trouve que l'on abuse ici de la notion de pléonasme. Au moins des enfants peuvent se tromper, où des personnes qui ne connaissent que leur parler naturel, et qui ont le droit de parler et d'écrire sans se faire siffler tous les trois mots.

J'aurais préféré expliquer comme ça: 
on ne dirait pas_ c'est dans cette maison où j'habite_. La faute est plus évidente, elle est donc plus facile à à comprendre. Par contre moi je ne comprends plus la tolérance de l'Académie pour _c'est là où _à la place de _c'est là que_.
_
C'est de la maison que je parle_ ne peut en aucun cas se confondre avec _c'est la maison dont je parle_, mais avec une formulation fautive qui serait _c'est de la maison dont je parle_. Il n'y a strictement rien d'équivoque, si Grevisse le dit, hé bien Grevisse a faux, ça lui arrive à lui comme à moi. En grammaire il est impossible d'avoir tout juste.

Je suis assez d'accord avec l'analyse faite par Clotaire de _c'est l'endroit où je l'ai trouvé_. On pourrait remplacer par v_oilà l'endroit où je l'ai trouvé_, où selon moi l'on ne peut même plus parler de mise en relief. La vraie mise en relief serait: _c'est à tel endroit que je l'ai trouvé_. La mise en relief exige de préciser l'endroit, c'est logique.


----------



## geostan

En plus des commentaires ci-dessus, j'ajoute que _où_ est pronom relatif mais _que_ est simple conjonction subordonnée dans les exemples fournis par Gigote.


----------



## Maître Capello

Lusios said:


> *Là où* est parfaitement français, donc je trouve que l'on abuse ici de la notion de pléonasme. Au moins des enfants peuvent se tromper, où des personnes qui ne connaissent que leur parler naturel, et qui ont le droit de parler et d'écrire sans se faire siffler tous les trois mots.


Alors là, je dis non tout de suite ! Ce n'est pas parce que des gens – voire même la majorité – disent cela que ce serait un exemple à suivre ou seulement à tolérer ; l'usage n'est pas forcément le *bon* usage !


> J'aurais préféré expliquer comme ça: on ne dirait pas_ c'est dans cette maison où j'habite_. La faute est plus évidente, elle est donc plus facile à à comprendre.  Par contre moi je ne comprends plus la tolérance de l'Académie pour _c'est là où _à la place de _c'est la que_.


Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi la faute serait moins évidente ou même simplement différente dans ce cas-là… 


> _ C'est de la maison que je parle_ ne peut en aucun cas se confondre avec _c'est la maison dont je parle_, mais avec une formulation fautive qui serait _c'est de la maison dont je parle_. Il n'y a strictement rien d'équivoque, si Grévisse le dit, hé bien Grévisse a faux, ça lui arrive à lui comme à moi. En grammaire il est impossible d'avoir tout juste.


Pour ma part, je fais davantage confiance à Grevisse qu'aux jugements infondés de certains… 

P.S.: De grâce, évitez de mettre un accent à _Grevisse_, lequel  doit sûrement se retourner dans sa tombe à force de voir son patronyme  affublé de la sorte …


----------



## Gigote

Bien, j'y vois un peu plus clair et je me rends compte, comme certains me l'ont fait remarquer, que j'ai mélangé des concepts: dans mon exemple 

c'est à cet endroit que je l'ai trouvé

"que" n'est pas un pronom relatif. Et l'exemple suivant peut être remplacé par "voici..."

c'est l'endroit où je l'ai trouvé - voici l'endroit où je l'ai trouvé

Donc il ne s'agit pas d'une mise en relief. En résumé, ces deux constructions sont bien distinctes, la première est une véritable mise en relief sans pronom relatif et la seconde n'est pas une mise en relief mais comprend un pronom relatif...excusez-moi pour cette confusion 

Merci à tous, j'ai également aimé connaitre vos opinions sur les agencements "c'est là où" et "c'est là que" (je pense que les deux sont défendables et suis contente d'apprendre que l'Académie ait fait preuve d'ouverture )


----------



## Clotaire

Mon Dieu ! Quelle confusion !

Essayons de reprendre les choses dans le désordre (en commençant par le plus simple).



			
				Gigote said:
			
		

> En plus des commentaires ci-dessus, j'ajoute que où est pronom relatif mais que est simple conjonction subordonnée dans les exemples fournis par Gigote.



J'ai bien peur qu'il ne s'agisse dans les deux cas d'un pronom relatif :
les pronoms relatifs se distinguent des conjonctions de subordination notamment par le fait qu'ils ont une fonction dans cette proposition : sujet, complément, parfois attribut.

Je pense que je l'ai trouvé. -> conj. de sub.
C'est à cet endroit que je l'ai trouvé. -> pronom relatif (fonction : complément)

De plus "que" remplace "à cet endroit", c'est donc bien un pronom.



			
				Lusios said:
			
		

> Là où est parfaitement français, donc je trouve que l'on abuse ici de la notion de pléonasme.



Il s'agit d'un malentendu. Ce qui est qualifié de pléonasme c'est l'expression "C'est là où je l'ai trouvé"
qui cesse de l'être si l'on rajoute
"... que je suis revenu comme en pèlerinage."

Explication : si l'on transforme
_C'est à cet endroit que j'ai grandi._
en
_C'est cet endroit où j'ai grandi._
c'est cohérent, mais si l'on le transforme en
_C'est à cet endroit où j'ai grandi._
cela devient redondant.

Or "là" est l'équivalent de "à cet endroit". Donc si l'on dit
_C'est là où j'ai grandi_.
On est redondant.

Mais cela ne vaut que pour la construction très particulière "C'est... que...". Il est parfaitement français de dire :

Là où nous nous sommes aimé, ils s'aiment à leur tour.
À l'endroit où nous nous sommes aimé, ils s'aiment à leur tour.

"Là" reste cependant toujours l'équivalent d'un complément de lieu.



			
				geostan said:
			
		

> Merci à tous, j'ai également aimé connaitre vos opinions sur les agencements "c'est là où" et "c'est là que" (je pense que les deux sont défendables et suis contente d'apprendre que l'Académie ait fait preuve d'ouverture )



Pour moi, à cause des explications que je viens de donner, seul "c'est là que" est défendable.
Les pléonasmes évoqués plus haut ont été sans cesse condamnés par les grammairiens (avec raison) mais il est un fait qu'ils ont quand même été pratiqués par certains auteurs. D'où peut-être le laxisme de l'Académie.

Mais ce n'est pas un très bon argument à mon sens car la langue a toujours cherché a évoluer vers plus de clarté et de cohérence, et les mêmes auteurs se relisant à la lumière de ces réflexions reprendraient peut-être volontiers des formules telles que :

"C'est à la cour où l'on en use le moins." (Vaugelas)
"Ce n'est pas d'un saint dont un dévot sait dire du bien." (La Bruyère)

Enfin, si l'on estime que

"C'est à vous, mon Esprit, à qui je veux parler." (Boileau)

permet un effet littéraire par accentuation, du moins est-ce bien de se rendre compte de la redondance, et de la classer effectivement parmi les effets de style.

(Mes exemples sont tirés encore une fois de Grevisse.)


----------

